# Is this the end for designer steroids and pro-hormones?



## heavyiron (Sep 16, 2014)

September 15, 2014, 04:11 pm

*House passes bill to crack down on anabolic steroids*

*By Cristina Marcos*

The House on Monday passed legislation that would expand the types of muscle-enhancing anabolic steroids subject to federal regulation.

Passed by voice vote, the measure would add 25 new substances to the list of anabolic steroids regulated by the Drug Enforcement Administration. Additionally, false labeling of anabolic steroids would be subject to a penalty of up to $500,000 per violation.

The bill, titled the Designer Anabolic Steroid Control Act (DASCA), would further authorize the attorney general to issue a permanent order to add a substance to its definition of anabolic steroids.Rep. Joe Pitts (R-Pa.), the bill's sponsor, said it would prevent manufacturers from selling supposed all-natural muscle enhancers that are actually just modified chemical versions of existing steroids. 

"DASCA will protect consumers from these harmful products by giving the DEA the tools and authority to classify designer steroids as controlled substances," Pitts said.

Del. Donna Christensen (D-Virgin Islands) said the measure would help keep unsafe drugs out of public consumption.

"H.R. 4771 will go a long way to removing dangerous steroids from the market," Christensen said.

*House passes bill to crack down on designer steroids*


----------



## 6789olds (Sep 16, 2014)

Don't these people have anything better to do


----------



## raysd21 (Sep 16, 2014)

Get your msten while you can.


----------



## blergs. (Sep 16, 2014)

I like full out anavar or dbol over these anyway... but i hate how they are wasting $$$ on this while limiting rights.... :/


----------



## HeavyB (Sep 16, 2014)

This has to be sponsored by big drug companies.. The idiot sponsering this is 74 years old.


----------



## BadGas (Sep 16, 2014)

The criminals themselves deciding our fate. It's organized crime at it's best.


----------



## Halfhuman (Sep 16, 2014)

damn. it'll take time i hope.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Sep 16, 2014)

stupid ass government. Dont deal with ISIS or any other pressing issues domestically, lets go after ph's. smh


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 16, 2014)

god damn it what a waste of fucking money


----------



## mattsilf (Sep 16, 2014)

Oh man, no more DMZ??


----------



## Bigjim5 (Sep 16, 2014)

It is inevitable unfortunately. I have a huge problem with people who sit on their asses and make decisions about what I can or cannot put into my own body. Especially when it doesn't effect my ability to function properly, make rationale decisions or operate a motor vehicle, etc. 
The most dangerous drugs, that threaten our society,  health and well being of our children are being handed out like candy by legal drug pushers. The amount of drugs or nation takes (along with small children) are staggering. Many  SSRI's are being given to children as young as 2 years old  to treat "symptoms" of anxiety and depression. Seriously? At the age of 2 they can determine this? 
What a fucked up world we live in that this is a acceptable but we can't take "drugs" to enhance our physiques and performance? And this to "keep us safe"? What a Crock of shit. And all of the fucking sheep out there who go along with it. Of course they are against it, these drugs obviously negatively effect not only the user but everyone that user comes into contact. 
Bunch of hypocrites! That should all be locked up.


----------



## 6789olds (Sep 16, 2014)

^ agreed


----------



## dave 236 (Sep 16, 2014)

This is another example of a govt given way way too much leeway over peoples  personal behaviors regardless if they hurt or inconvenience anyone else.   They now believe, due in part to the passage of the affordable care act, that they have the right to limit or ban anything believed to be dangerous to those who they now provide "health care" for.  All those who wanted govt run health insurance should be comforted to know that they're being watched out for...that  is unless they enjoy having the freedom to buy what they choose or eat things with fat and sugar in them or drink coffee with caffeine in it.  The fact they're after designer roids is nothing compared to all the other areas in our personal lives they now feel perfectly entitled to control.   Stock up now on any of these you like, and maybe buy up all the sugar and no doze you can while you're at it.  

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Puppy (Sep 16, 2014)

It all comes down to sports.  They are so hell bent on making sports "fair" that they write these laws and hold congressional hearings about them.  How many hearings did they have regarding baseball vs hearings about that stupid nigger Holder giving guns to cartels?


----------



## TripleOvertime (Sep 16, 2014)

It's ok though guys.  In my state I can go to one of hundreds of dispensaries and buy weed and get fucked up on that while I drive to the store and buy a bottle of booze.  God forbid though I swallow a pill to gain some muscle all the while being sober and minding my own business. 
Logic, not even once.


----------



## jeffnalma (Sep 16, 2014)

this is depressing. don't they have bigger fish to fry???


----------



## Montego (Sep 16, 2014)

No list on what they banned? Herm.


----------



## Montego (Sep 16, 2014)

List is on page 16 or so of the pdf. www.gpo.gov/fdsys/pkg/BILLS-113hr4771rh/pdf/BILLS-113hr4771rh.pdf


----------



## s2h (Sep 17, 2014)

(a) Definitions.--Section 102(41) of the Controlled Substances Act 
(21 U.S.C. 802(41)) is amended--
(1) in subparagraph (A)--
(A) in clause (xlix), by striking ``and'' at the 
end;
(B) by redesignating clause (xlx) as clause (lxxv); 
and
(C) by inserting after clause (xlix) the following:
``(l) 5a-Androstan-3,6,17-trione;
``(li) 6-bromo-androstan-3,17-dione;
``(lii) 6-bromo-androsta-1,4-diene-3,17-dione;
``(liii) 4-chloro-17a-methyl-androsta-1,4-diene-3,17b-diol;
``(liv) 4-chloro-17a-methyl-androst-4-ene-3b,17b-diol;
``(lv) 4-chloro-17a-methyl-17b-hydroxy-androst-4-en-3-one;
``(lvi) 4-chloro-17a-methyl-17b-hydroxy-androst-4-ene-3,11-
dione;
``(lvii) 4-chloro-17a-methyl-androsta-1,4-diene-3,17b-diol;
``(lviii) 2a,17a-dimethyl-17b-hydroxy-5a-androstan-3-one;
``(lix) 2a,17a-dimethyl-17b-hydroxy-5b-androstan-3-one;
``(lx) 2a,3a-epithio-17a-methyl-5a-androstan-17b-ol;
``(lxi) [3,2-c]-furazan-5a-androstan-17b-ol;
``(lxii) 3b-hydroxy-estra-4,9,11-trien-17-one;
``(lxiii) 17a-methyl-androst-2-ene-3,17b-diol;
``(lxiv) 17a-methyl-androsta-1,4-diene-3,17b-diol;
``(lxv) Estra-4,9,11-triene-3,17-dione;
``(lxvi) 18a-Homo-3-hydroxy-estra-2,5(10)-dien-17-one;
``(lxvii) 6a-Methyl-androst-4-ene-3,17-dione;
``(lxviii) 17a-Methyl-androstan-3-hydroxyimine-17b-ol;
``(lxix) 17a-Methyl-5a-androstan-17b-ol;
``(lxx) 17b-Hydroxy-androstano[2,3-d]isoxazole;
``(lxxi) 17b-Hydroxy-androstano[3,2-c]isoxazole;
``(lxxii) 4-Hydroxy-androst-4-ene-3,17-dione[3,2-
c]pyrazole-5a-androstan-17b-ol;
``(lxxiii) [3,2-c]pyrazole-androst-4-en-17b-ol;
``(lxxiv) [3,2-c]pyrazole-5a-androstan-17b-ol; and''; and
(2) by adding at the end the following:
``(C)(i) Subject to clause (ii), a drug or hormonal 
substance (other than estrogens, progestins, corticosteroids, 
and dehydroepiandrosterone) that is not listed in subparagraph 
(A) and is derived from, or has a chemical structure 
substantially similar to, 1 or more anabolic steroids listed in 
subparagraph (A) shall be considered to be an anabolic steroid 
for purposes of this Act if--
``(I) the drug or substance has been created or 
manufactured with the intent of producing a drug or 
other substance that either--
``(aa) promotes muscle growth; or
``(bb) otherwise causes a pharmacological 
effect similar to that of testosterone; or
``(II) the drug or substance has been, or is 
intended to be, marketed or otherwise promoted in any 
manner suggesting that consuming it will promote muscle 
growth or any other pharmacological effect similar to 
that of testosterone.
``(ii) A substance shall not be considered to be a drug or 
hormonal substance for purposes of this subparagraph if it--
``(I) is--
``(aa) an herb or other botanical;
``(bb) a concentrate, metabolite, or 
extract of, or a constituent isolated directly 
from, an herb or other botanical; or
``(cc) a combination of 2 or more 
substances described in item (aa) or (bb);
``(II) is a dietary ingredient for purposes of the 
Federal Food, Drug, and Cosmetic Act (21 U.S.C. 301 et 
seq.); and
``(III) is not anabolic or androgenic.
``(iii) In accordance with section 515(a), any person 
claiming the benefit of an exemption or exception under clause 
(ii) shall bear the burden of going forward with the evidence 
with respect to such exemption or exception.''.


----------



## s2h (Sep 17, 2014)

so lets see..ISIS is chopping innocent peoples heads off on YouTube...some guy in Pennsylvania has become Rambo(not Rambo from here)...we have 60,000 illegal bastards crossing our border...and Obama has the worst golf swing in Presidential history...and they have time to ban ph/ds products to make us safe from getting all buff from the stuff..

i'm glad my tax money gets used for such great causes...


----------



## SheriV (Sep 17, 2014)

yeah this is truly nuts

who keeps electing these assholes into office?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 17, 2014)

Please don't say h4h is on that list.


----------



## SheriV (Sep 17, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> Please don't say h4h is on that list.




its ok..I hear thecaptn has 6 connexes of it...


----------



## Mafiaballer7 (Sep 26, 2014)

This is crazy


----------



## heady muscle (Sep 28, 2014)

We might not be able to push the vote from the legislative end of  this, but a petition/boycott of the all the companies such as NOW that  is backing (and surely "sponsoring") this bill would definitely cause  some heads to turn.

 This would need to hit every forum and blog and all too sign.  It would have too be a UNITED WE STAND from within our community and of  course from all manufactures of PH's.


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 28, 2014)

Just keep making them and become a "source" bootleg dmz


----------



## DUB73 (Sep 28, 2014)

there is a 2% chance that this goes to senate? Don't think it is to much to worry about this round.


----------



## perarded123 (Sep 29, 2014)

s2h said:


> so lets see..ISIS is chopping innocent peoples heads off on YouTube...some guy in Pennsylvania has become Rambo(not Rambo from here)...we have 60,000 illegal bastards crossing our border...and Obama has the worst golf swing in Presidential history...and they have time to ban ph/ds products to make us safe from getting all buff from the stuff..
> 
> i'm glad my tax money gets used for such great causes...


its all about convenience which is why i dont even bother voting, its all a joke


----------



## Adrenolin (Sep 30, 2014)

I have enough to last a lifetime. Wouldn't mind a few jugs of furazabol if anyone wants to give me an early birthday present lol


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 2, 2014)

DUB73 said:


> there is a 2% chance that this goes to senate? Don't think it is to much to worry about this round.


Try 55% chance
https://www.govtrack.us/congress/bills/113/hr4771


----------



## DUB73 (Oct 2, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> Try 55% chance
> https://www.govtrack.us/congress/bills/113/hr4771



Oh shit... went up since I looked last. Still need to prove a lot of ground to make senate sign off. I don't know that they have enough to swing it. Just positive thinking... I will need to read up on their stance.


----------



## heady muscle (Oct 3, 2014)

With all the bust that have happened this year and this Bill, to me its an all out assault on PED's. I don't think for a moment that these are separate issues at all. This mostly likely will pass. It will be totally bipartisan.


----------



## dogsoldier (Oct 3, 2014)

Maybe someone should tell Whore House Harry Reid that this bill is a Republican sponsored bill...it will never see the light of day.


----------



## UberJedi (Oct 3, 2014)

They do stuff like this to avoid doing any real work.  Maybe we should start state wide movements.  If we could show them how much they could make at the Pharmacy counter might be able to push some stuff through at the state level. Follow the Pot movement. They are showing the way.


----------



## heady muscle (Oct 3, 2014)

UberJedi said:


> They do stuff like this to avoid doing any real work.  Maybe we should start state wide movements.  If we could show them how much they could make at the Pharmacy counter might be able to push some stuff through at the state level. Follow the Pot movement. They are showing the way.



I think the Gov though would rather have stoners sitting around watching sitcom television baked, ordering pizzas than a bunch of juiced up political mover and shakers. But I am in! You gotta try. Without effort, nothing happens.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 5, 2014)

All the 170lb guys are gonna be back to 140lbs


----------



## Christopher J (Dec 20, 2014)

Whats the purpose of this new ban? People will go find a dealer now. They are doing nothing but getting it off the shelves so that big pharma can has no competition. And the funny thing....fat out of shaped smoking drinking idiots telling us what we can and cant do with our bodies.


----------



## dave 236 (Dec 21, 2014)

It is a fact that making something illegal has never stopped it from being used or sold, it only changes who makes the money from it.  Has the illegality of weed gotten rid if it? Or blow or method? You think these idiots would learn from the past but most of them only want to stay in office and have no real desire to improve anything or solve any real issues.  People should be angry because we have a shitstorm of problems in this country that need attention yet congress is banning supplements that most of them don't come close to understanding.   Pathetic

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## perarded123 (Dec 21, 2014)

well the bill has been passed so be sure to pick up whatever u can find remaining


----------



## Rayjay1 (Dec 22, 2014)

Just about everywhere I know of is already sold out


----------

